# Ideas to record classic movies



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks to all who have contributed here. It has helped former TiVo customers return to the fold. We are dropping direvtv for ota, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon prime, and vudu using Bolt. So far so good. Have the Bolt and one Mini setup using MoCA. 

I'm curious if anyone has ideas to record Classic movies a long the lines of what you might see on TCM. We have stared to experiment with wish lists, but wondering if others have had success that we can learn from. Thanks! Jonathan


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bedweazel said:


> Thanks to all who have contributed here. It has helped former TiVo customers return to the fold. We are dropping direvtv for ota, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon prime, and vudu using Bolt. So far so good. Have the Bolt and one Mini setup using MoCA.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has ideas to record Classic movies a long the lines of what you might see on TCM. We have stared to experiment with wish lists, but wondering if others have had success that we can learn from. Thanks! Jonathan


Clarify: When you say "record", you mean actually _record_? As versus _stream_?

Because with the exception of OTA, everything else you listed is a streaming service, and recording isn't possible.

OTOH, you have a shootload of possibilities available to stream.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

bedweazel said:


> Thanks to all who have contributed here. It has helped former TiVo customers return to the fold. We are dropping direvtv for ota, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon prime, and vudu using Bolt. So far so good. Have the Bolt and one Mini setup using MoCA.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has ideas to record Classic movies a long the lines of what you might see on TCM. We have stared to experiment with wish lists, but wondering if others have had success that we can learn from. Thanks! Jonathan


Some of the OTA Diginets offer Classic Movies.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I often look to see what's coming up on TCM and record what I'm interested in. I've setup wishlists for certain classic directors.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

GetTv, MOVIES! and ThisTV have classic movies, if you have any of those diginets available to you OTA. Sometimes you can find some on Grit and Escape too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I also have used TiVo's Collections feature. I used to have AFI's top 100 films set to record. I see they now have collections based on Academy Awards and a Rotten Tomatoes one.


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

astrohip said:


> Clarify: When you say "record", you mean actually _record_? As versus _stream_?
> 
> Because with the exception of OTA, everything else you listed is a streaming service, and recording isn't possible.
> 
> OTOH, you have a shootload of possibilities available to stream.


My original question was about automatically recording movies broadcast OTA. We are exploring wishlists, but didn't see a way to specify classic movies. It would be great to also have a way to identify classic movies available on the streaming services though.


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

waynomo said:


> I often look to see what's coming up on TCM and record what I'm interested in. I've setup wishlists for certain classic directors.


We haven't started to do this yet because we were hoping for a more inclusive way to identify all classic movies. May be the best option currently available.


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

waynomo said:


> I also have used TiVo's Collections feature. I used to have AFI's top 100 films set to record. I see they now have collections based on Academy Awards and a Rotten Tomatoes one.


We'll have to explore the collections. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

bedweazel said:


> My original question was about automatically recording movies broadcast OTA. We are exploring wishlists, but didn't see a way to specify classic movies. It would be great to also have a way to identify classic movies available on the streaming services though.


You can't, you will have to set up wish lists. You could specify something like years as keywords like "1942" and that might help. I just tried it and it set up any movie coming up released in 1942. Good luck.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bedweazel said:


> My original question was about automatically recording movies broadcast OTA. We are exploring wishlists, but didn't see a way to specify classic movies. It would be great to also have a way to identify classic movies available on the streaming services though.


Thanks for clarifying. As you've discovered, no way to specify what you are looking for.

There is a Wishlist setting for Category. But "Classic Movies" isn't a choice (and it should be, I like your idea). You can set Westerns, or Comedy, or Military, etc, but not Classics.


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

The interface has inconsistencies in how it categorizes movies. You can choose "Classic" under the browse menu, but not when setting up a wishlist to record. I'll have to point that out in a request for feedback that Tivo just sent me. 

I set it up to record based on some of the collections. I also setup a keyword wishlist specifying each of the years from 1940 through 1949 based on one of the responses. Will set up more for the other decades and see how that goes. 

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------

